# PlEASE VOTE FOR AMAR's SHILOH ROUND 3



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I hate to "beg" you all again, but starting midnight tonight through midnight tomorrow night (so April 2nd - 24 hour period) we would really appreciate it if you could 
​VOTE FOR SHILOH​again in Petplan's Tournament of Tails Competition. AMARescue's awesome Shiloh, is our Most Valuable Pet. We're hoping he makes it to the championship and $5000. This is the third round - he nearly lost the second one to a....CAT. Talk about a near CAT-astrophy. :w00t: We just can't let that happen. Please share the link on all your social media and VOTE:chili::chili: Here's the link Tournament of Tails | Petplan
Thanks so much


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Please help us advance to the next round. We are all obsessed with trying to win these rounds and getting that $5,000 at the end. That amount can help a lot of our rescues. Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Please help us advance to the next round. We are all obsessed with trying to win these rounds and getting that $5,000 at the end. That amount can help a lot of our rescues. Thanks so much for any help.


Edie - I know what a huge influx of dogs with medical problems has come to AMAR over the last year and how expensive all of this is. By voting we're getting some sorely needed money to these dogs...and we're not even spending a cent doing it. :chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Voted!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voting!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I read Maddie the boxer's story too, this is a tough one,poor baby.. But I know AMA needs us too


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Voted!!!! Come on Shiloh!!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Voted here. Go Shiloh.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Voted....:chili::chili: for Shiloh :wub:

Also, remember to vote on all devices :thumbsup:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Voted for Shiloh and AMAR! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I cannot respond to every post for Shiloh ... however, I have been voting for that precious angel all along. He will win!


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

VOTED on all devices. He's in 1st place.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Voted - Go Shiloh!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Voted again at work! Go Shiloh!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maddie is first now, we gotta get voting! We can clear cache and vote over and over,....


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Trying to vote, anyone else having trouble getting the website to respond? I'm not having any luck on any of my devices since last night...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally got it to work...voted on all devices and hubby did the same!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks all! On my mobile so can't respond indiv.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

My house counts as 7 votes and it is all done. Got the info on Instagram too, hoping our Ig friends will vote for Shiloh, right now he is 2nd place.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, I just voted for Shiloh! it only takes a moment, they've made voting very easy.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

michellerobison said:


> Maddie is first now, we gotta get voting! We can clear cache and vote over and over,....


Don't know a thing about computers...:w00t: 
What is a cache and how do I clear it? :blush:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dropped to second and now back to first. another nail biter contest. Vote when you can and encourage friends too !!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I feel badly for Maddie, she's got such a sweet face and I remember her story on FB she's on IV each day for suppliments. But we gotta support Shiloh and AMA..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I shared more on FB and on some Maltese groups!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Voted!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all for voting and posting. Petplan just posted on Twitter that there are only 5 votes separating the two. PLEASE VOTE AND SPREAD THE WORD.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Shiloh dropped to 2nd!


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

This is a really tough match. Shiloh was back in 1st place and has now dropped to 2nd. He needs more votes.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Please vote! It just takes a second.
Still in second place...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Please help Shiloh win. It just takes a second. Tournament of Tails | Petplan.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voting my bum off


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Charging my old phone so I can vote on that one too!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

if you have mozilla foxfire browser you can keep opening a private window and that blocks cookies. then you can keep voting over and over


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Listening to cheesy 80's music and voting over and over by clearing cache!

Thanks for the tip, Michelle. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup, clear cache, refresh, vote... repeat..LOL!
Keep hanging in I know at least 6 of us doing a marathon here.
I'm here until the last second


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

How do you clear cache? I want to do all I can to help Shiloh win.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Shiloh is in second right now. One hour to go!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

BJR said:


> How do you clear cache? I want to do all I can to help Shiloh win.


Clearing cache doesn't work. If you use Firefox, go on menu File --> New Private Window then open up the page and vote. Close that window, repeat :innocent:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Firefox
Click the menu button New Fx Menu and choose Options.
Select the Advanced panel.
Click on the Network tab.
In the Cached Web Content section, click Clear Now.
Refresh page and vote

Internet Explorer and Google Chrome
On Chrome or internet explorer, you clear cache by going into 3 bars on right, scroll down to more tools, then clear browsing data, once cleared, go back refresh the voting page, it will come up "vote" and you can vote again..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well the challenge is over. :smheat: Unfortunately, Shiloh didn't make it past this round.:smcry: It wasn't for lack of trying! I don't know how to thank everyone enough for voting, spreading the word and supporting AMAR. Looks to me like we should get $300 for reaching the level we did, which is great and will go to good use. 
Shiloh is still one of my favorite rescues ever and I think we all feel honored to have such a valiant, brave boy represent all of us Maltese lovers. Thanks again to all of you. :wub::wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

thank-you to everyone that gave it a great try. We fell short by a little over 200 votes. It was fun and exciting while it lasted. Many Thanks, Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow a little over 200 hundred votes.. So close yet so far.. 24 hours is a real short time, but impressive considering..
6219 vs 5976 votes


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I voted and shared til my hands cramped,I know others did too


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, that's a lot of votes for each one.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was really down the morning after Shiloh lost the third round of the competition, coming down off the adrenalin rush from "campaigning" for him. A few of us (especially Mags) were thinking that Shiloh is a winner, contest or no, and AMAR really needs that prize money. I've starting a challenge for us to attempt to raise the $5000 (really $4700 since he won $300) that he would have won for AMAR if he went all the way to the championship. I'm asking you to give what you can...even as little as two cups of Starbucks worth - $10 or as much as you want to get us there. The link to AMARs donation page is below. When you donate mark it: SHILOH'S A WINNER so that it can be tracked. I think we can do it. Please share too. Thanks!! https://www.americanmalteserescue.org/get_involved.html…

I had posted this on FB the morning after, but knew I needed to run it by Yung here and just got an okay from him today to post this. Thanks:chili::chili:


----------

